# Commercial Quarantine Centre



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I have been asked by one of my clients who is in the final stages of launching a commercial quarantine centre, if any of the following animals would be of interest to keepers should they bring them in.

This is not something that is happening in the next couple of months, but very likely end of year commencement or 2009 for its opening.

Additionally one of my other clients, Caribbean Wildlife is also keen to know this information, for we do in fact handle quite a few species with them.

Springhare

Cape Porcupine

Unstriped Ground Squirrel

Fennec Foxes

Mongoose

Armadillos

Kinkajous

Prehensile Tree Porcupine

These are just a few, but as said both clients are keen to know if there is any UK interest.

Thanks for reading

R


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Fennec's and armadillos as you know rory : victory:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

LOL, 

Thought that might be your answer

R


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fennecs and Springhaas (although aren't they rodents? - so would they still need the full 6 months?)

I bet Kinks would be another popular one.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Springhares! Bagsy all mine :lol2: (been looking for aages)

We are interested in and would consider any exotic rodent.


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*think you know my answer. . .*

kinks and armadillos please Rory !!!!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Armadillos 1
Fennecs 2
Springhaas 1
Kinkajous 1

Springs are rodents yes, but those would be coming direct from Tanzania, so would require the full six months, yes.

R


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

If you do this before I have a big house to put them in I'll have to dislike you...!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

mmm, 

Armadillos 2
Fennecs 2
Springhaas 2
Kinkajous 2

R


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

armadillo/fennec fox, price depending so i can save :lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i think they would all find keepers very easily over here.......
especially the fennec's......
i wonder if my hubby would let me............... :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooooh!!! Fennecs are so high on the wish list!! Would depend totally on price and such (and if the hubby would give in) *lol*


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

Would be interested in Fennec Foxes & a Kinkajou.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i could be interested in a kinkajou too :flrt:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Armadillos 3
Fennec Foxes 6
Kinkajous 4
Springhaas 2


Looking like these types of species could easily sell well, obviously pending price.

It certainly makes for a formidable idea for both the clients.

I will be posting other species into this thread over the next few days to see what interest level there may be.

Thanks for all your comments

R


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> I have been asked by one of my clients who is in the final stages of launching a commercial quarantine centre, if any of the following animals would be of interest to keepers should they bring them in.
> 
> This is not something that is happening in the next couple of months, but very likely end of year commencement or 2009 for its opening.
> 
> ...


Fennec foxes
Mongoose
Armadillos
Kinkajous

John


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Kinkajou Pair
Prehensile Tree ( tailed ) Porcupine pair


Please !!!!!!!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

what would roughly be the price of the quarantine for 6 months? i would guess cheaper than airports and other quarantine centers?
stu


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Fennec Foxes

Mongoose

Armadillos

Kinkajous

Prehensile Tree Porcupine


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Armadillos 5
Fennec Foxes 8
Kinkajous 6
Springhaas 2
Prehensile Tailed Porcupines 2
Mongoose 2

Obviously we are just running a test with this to see if a commercial quarantine would be viable.

The premises l believe are an 18 room centre.

Stubeanz
what would roughly be the price of the quarantine for 6 months? i would guess cheaper than airports and other quarantine centers?
stu 

In many respects the same way we are planning the Skunk import from the States, where as you bring in a set number of skunks and then add all the expenses to those skunks and then divide by the number brought in actually sets the quarantine rate per person.

Quarantine in a self quarantine centre as in if one person was bringing in themselves without aid from a zoo or scientific institution is roughly £1950 as regulated by DFEFRA inspection vets.

But if we were to bring in a set number of animals then it would follow the same route as is applied to the Skunk import, therefore making the animals a lot cheaper.

I said l would display other potential species that are on the import lists:

Tayra
Grison
Four Eyed Oppossum
Pygmy Anteater
Lesser Anteater
Agouti
Two Toed Sloth

Obviously l am listing here animals of a certain size range, there are of course other species that can be brought in. Later this year we are bringing intwo female cheetahs - but these are going into self quarantine centres.

R


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mustelids*

tayra mongoose, or other mustelids, depending on prices, would like some black footed ferrets?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a list of mongoose so long i'm not gonna bother typing it.
Also, ratel


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I really want a kinkajou and maybe a two toe sloth over the next few years tho I havnt really done any research on sloths. Kinkajou research I have done to death its just the money and the space bit lol.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Armadillos 5
Fennec Foxes 8
Kinkajous 7
Springhaas 2
Prehensile Tailed Porcupines 2
Mongoose 3
Tayra 1
Grison
Four Eyed Opossum
Pygmy Anteater
Lesser Anteater
Agouti
Two Toed Sloth 1
[Ratel – Honey Badger] 1
[Black Footed Ferrets] 1

I will find out what Caribbean Wildlife is offering in the way of mongoose species Dan. But l know there are a few clients already looking at a self regulation quarantine covering Mongoose for next year.

R

R


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Can I make a couple of suggestions?

Interest has been expressed in Zorilla and Marbled Polecats on this forum recently.

Maybe it would be worthwhile reversing this thread and collecting a pile of people's 'wishlists'


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Pygmy Anteater
Lesser Anteater
Two Toed Sloth


A have a few on my list depends on the price, an sit at the time.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Good idea Pouchie.

We have recently made enquiries into Zorilla as well as Marbled Polecats.

R


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

Rory can you be more specific on the species on any of the animals eg armadillos and mongooses and has there been any mention of prices 

thanks Chris


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Chris, 


We have a four stage pricing structure here to be reviewed:

1] Cost of animals in question - Yes these l do have
2] Freighting into UK Costings - This l do not have at this stage
3] Quarantine for six month duration - Yes l do know basic cost

It is a combination of these three areas and of course there will be an administration charge on top issued by the Q/C


Prices, l can reveal the costs of these animals as they stand today, but they may of course as said be different in 6 months time.

Freighting, will have to be worked out at the time of the actual placement of order, so again is not valid here. 

Each quarantine consignment would have to be worked out correctly:

So it would not be a case of mixed consignments [unless the orders were there to substantiate]

If we look at the animals cost in question and their location.

Guyana Minimum Placement Order $2500.00 Exclusive VAT

Armadillos [6,7 & 9 Banded] From $200 each to $400 each
Prehensile Tailed Porcupines $500 each
Tayra $600 Each
Grison $2000 each
Two Toed Sloth $800 each
Four Eyed Opossum $125 each
Pygmy Anteater $1400 each
Lesser Anteater $900 each
Agouti $135 each
Kinkajous $600 each

Egypt
Fennec Foxes [Awaiting Confirmation]


Tanzania Minimum Placement Order $2500.00 Exclusive VAT

Springhaas $200 Each
Mongoose $500 Each I have eight species but only one confirmed at present which is the Common]

Now what has to be worked out is the actual viability to it. Some of the animals in question are already available in the UK, so if a quarantined price overweights the current price then it may prove not viable to import.

If a Guyana consignment is placed, which is where the main bulk of the livestock being viewed is present, then there is a good chance that the end price will prove highly viable to those looking to purchase.

But as said at this present time, it is very difficult to properly equate correct pricing structures, having just the animals cost is not enough, but all it does present to those interested is what the starting point of cost is.

Our main concern is to as said, test the grounds for a potential quarantine in the UK.

If small to medium sized animals do not prove viable, then the centre will concentrate on medium to large sized animals, where the price is justified.

HTH with initial understanding

Rory


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Armadillos [6,7 & 9 Banded] From $200 each to $400 each
Prehensile Tailed Porcupines $500 each
Two Toed Sloth $800 each


Nice prices, cant wait to see final prices (im willing to wait for this  )


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> I will find out what Caribbean Wildlife is offering in the way of mongoose species Dan. But l know there are a few clients already looking at a self regulation quarantine covering Mongoose for next year.


Primarily looking at egyptians, greys and possibly browns.

Umm, not looking forward to Ratel pricing but hey, you only live once (ie until you go in to clean it out).


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

OK thanks

can we get round the quarantine cost by doing this at home as i know it can be done this way but i will have to double check this lol
but im sure it was an option when i looked at bringing in more 3 bandeds


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Chris, 

Self quarantine is certainly an option.

Although your quarantine inspection cost with DEFRA will roughly equate to £75 per week/£1950 for the 6 Months and of course what ever expenditure you may incur whilst preparing your quarantine centre.

A lot of my clients are self regulated quarantine centres.

This link will assist you:

- Legislation Explained

It is actually one of the easier options to go for, if you do not wish to go for a commercial q/c.

And of course with the likes of armadillos easier to construct.

Although, in the last three years the 3 Banded Armadillos have not been as easy to get hold of because of CITES quotas. But it does depend upon where you actually purchase from.

We are currently connected to Suriname, Guyana, Uruguy, Argentinia, and a few others, but they are not South Americas. Guyana is the only one currently offering armadillos for export whereas the other states have stopped the farming and capture of them.

HTH Rory


----------



## irwin (Jan 22, 2008)

some of these species have been offered before but nothing has ever come of it.

y are these species just offered through this quarantine centre is it just so they can make money.

y would i have to wait till 2009 surely if i said to u here is £4000 and i want this,this and this and named a few species and could quarantine them myself could you order these for me and get them in cause surely if these species are being bounced around now they must be available now,u can never be sure what would be available in the future.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

David,



irwin said:


> some of these species have been offered before but nothing has ever come of it.
> 
> Yes, they were offered from Europe, by two brothers, nothing came of it because the brothers went bankrupt
> 
> ...


 
Well l tell you what David, as l have just said to Chris Walton, if you wish to self quarantine the protocol for approaching that is in the above post.

There is actual animal cost, freighting, administration and then your quarantine and the cost of making your quarantine centre, and then of course depending what you intend to bring in, it will all come down to DEFRA.

The only reason it would not be till 2009 potentially is because the centre is not yet finished, commercial q centres have to be like fort knox, in comparison to that of a self quarantine station.

Hope this helps

Rory


ps also: These are coming direct from location David, not direct from Europe.


Tanazania, Guyana, South Africa these are quarantining wild caughts or captive farmed, there is a big difference to advertising animals that are already in Europe.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

If you want to import an animal yourself and quarantine it then do it.

Personally, I would be willing to pay more for someone else to do it as I don't have the time or the will to bother importing when there are quarantine centres to do it for me. OBVIOUSLY you cannot expect this to be free.


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

one of the good things also going through the quarantine center is if any animal is sick or going to die the chances of it doing so there is quite high 
so imagine if you were doing it yourself at home with just two for example. were as buying them after they have been in the center you know they have a pretty good chance of surviving


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Have the opportunity of bringing in from Europe, the following over the next few weeks if there is the interest:

Will post prices:

Springhaas [Springhare]
Brush Tail Porcupines
Virginia Opossum
4 Eyed Opossum
Agouti Paca
Prehensile Tree Porcupine
6 Banded Armadillo
3 Banded Armadillo
Giant African Pouched Rats


Thanks for reading

Rory


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Have the opportunity of bringing in from Europe, the following over the next few weeks if there is the interest:
> 
> Will post prices:
> 
> ...


Interested in these species Rory.

John


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Will there be a quarantine period?

I would be interested in Springhaas if it is a few weeks down the line as need more time to arrange an enclosure.

Will the pouchies be emini or gambianus?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

No Quarantine period, brought in under my Balai Directive. This allows me to bring in Rodents, Insectivore, Marsupial, Xenathra

9 Banded armadillo also available


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Rory,

As previously mentioned I am very interested in the Prehensile Tailed Porcupine.
They have to be a sexed pair and of course price dependent although we do expect to pay!! for these lovely animals.

Hope this comes to fruition.

Best wishes


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:no1:


TSKA Rory Matier said:


> No Quarantine period, brought in under my Balai Directive. This allows me to bring in Rodents, Insectivore, Marsupial, Xenathra
> 
> 9 Banded armadillo also available


 
Thought as much. 

Will await prices (and which species of pouched rat when you find out)

Be lovely to see more Springhaas over here at last : victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm not sure I want to know... How much are the Virginia Opossums and Springhare?
Are they big-breeder bred? (ie, are the likely to rip my face off every time I say hello?)


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

The following are from Europe.

They will travel into the UK under Balai Directive 92/65 Legislation.

The prices include Euro Tax,Transport to UK,Handling Administration Fee.

They do not include Transport to Buyer.

These will be legally imported animals from Europe, not smuggled.

Due to the above protocol mentioned, the prices may appear to be more expensive that prices you may have seen or been offered, this is because we are following the importation correctly with the procedures attached to them.

Whilst these are the prices, there may be some alteration with them closer to the time of purchase.

Also please note that these prices are being classed here as RFUK prices,and the prices displayed in the TSKA website will be higher.


The Quarantine Species if purchased will have to undergo six months quarantine in an DEFRA approved Quarantine Facility.

Price follow below


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Quarantine Species

These are the prices for the species, but are landed UK prices, they exclude Quarantine charges.

There can be a discount for more than one pair to enter UK Quarantine.

5 Pairs White Tailed Mongoose £600 per pr
5 pairs Zebra Mongoose £600 per pr
5 Pairs Marsh Mongoose £600 per pr
5 Pairs Giant Water Mongoose £700 per pr
2 Pairs Tamandua £3000 per pr
1 Pair Honey Badger/Ratel £3600 pair
1 Trio Honey Badger/Ratel £5400 Trio

Thanks for reading

Non Quarantine species below:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Non Quarantine Species

Price does not include transport to buyer

2007/8 Bred


Rodents

Pairs Springhaas/Springhare £750 per pr
Pair Agouti Paca £1500 pr
Pairs Capybara £2850 per pr 
Male Prehensile Tailed Porcupine £1000
Giant African Pouched Rats - Gambianus £150 per pr
Giant African Pouched Rats - Emini £150 per pr
Trio Brush Tailed Porcupines £800 Trio [1.2]


Marsupials

4 Eyed Opossum £650 per pr
Virginia Opossum £650 pr
Grey Opossum £2100 pr

Xenthra

6 Banded Armadillo £1700 pr
3 Banded Armadillo £1500 per pr
9 Banded Armadillo £1100 per pr

Administration link posted shortly

Thanks for reading

Rory


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Quarantine Species
> 
> These are the prices for the species, but are landed UK prices, they exclude Quarantine charges.
> 
> ...


 
It's late, or early (depending on how you look at it) but have you mentioned rough Q costs yet?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Dan, 

Whats time between friends?

Its a very good question and l am trying to establish that with the quarantine centre at present.

But as this is the most critical question of the lot for the quarantiners l will l assure you find out asap.

Give me a call if needs be, tomorrow, l will pm you the mobile number

Cheers

Rory


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

We have been offered for Quarantine this year 10 pairs of Fennec Foxes, we will have price confirmation tomorrow, we hope that this may be considered one of the first major import quarantines for the new centre this year. Under the carnivore quarantine consignments.

More information tomorrow

Cheers Rory


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Y'know, those prices aren't that bad...

*runs off to steal £650 from somewhere*


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

God I would love a pair of Fennec Foxes! :flrt:
Whats the rpice of a piar going to be in the region of?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

In fairness, we have been offered ten pairs for UK quarantine.

The ideal scenario, would be that we manage to secure buyers for all twenty animals.

If this was successful then we may hope to be able to negotiate a better price for them.

However for the time being, and awaiting price confirmation, we are looking at Fennecs before UK Quarantine being priced at between £3500 - £3900 per pair.

Hope this helps for the time being

Rory


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Quarantine Species*

Hi, 

We have managed to secure some better prices on the available species, plus add a few more

Quarantine Species: Price does not include Q/Centre Costs

5 Pairs White Tailed Mongoose £575 per pr
5 pairs Zebra Mongoose £575 per pr
5 Pairs Marsh Mongoose £575 per pr
5 Pairs Giant Water Mongoose £700 per pr
2 Pairs Tamandua £2700 per pr
1 Pair Honey Badger/Ratel £3200 pair
1 Trio Honey Badger/Ratel £4800 Trio
5 Pair Meerkat £850 pr
1 Pair Grison £2700 pr
2 Pair Kinkajous £2000 pr
5 Pair Genet £700 pr
2 Pair African Civets £700 pr
2 Pair African Palm Civets £1400 pr
10 Pair Fennec Fox £4500 pr


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Non Quarantine Species*

Hi, 

We have managed to secure some better prices on the available species, plus add a few more:

Rodents
 
Pairs Springhaas/Springhare £550 per pr
Pair Agouti Paca £1350 pr
Pairs Capybara £2475 per pr 
Male Prehensile Tailed Porcupine £950
Giant African Pouched Rats - Gambianus £150 per pr
Giant African Pouched Rats - Emini £150 per pr
Trio Brush Tailed Porcupines £800 Trio [1.2]

Marsupials

4 Eyed Opossum £550 per pr
Virginia Opossum £550 pr
Grey Opossum £1800 pr

Xenthra

6 Banded Armadillo £1600 pr
3 Banded Armadillo £1400 per pr
9 Banded Armadillo £1000 per pr
1 Female Tame Sloth £2000


Thanks for reading

Rory Matier


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Genets and kinkajous.. "Ive gotta make some space!"

John


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Did Nerys pass on the message that I hate you Rory?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Yes Sadly so, Ally.

All l can say is that if you hate me now. With the new species lists coming through from this point onwards, you are going to have to concede to detesting me soon.















LOL!!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Yes Sadly so, Ally.
> 
> All l can say is that if you hate me now. With the new species lists coming through from this point onwards, you are going to have to concede to detesting me soon.


Damn you!!
I NEED a new house (with a nice big garden and lots of spare rooms...)

I guess this is looking like it's going to work well?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Damn me to hell!! Not the first time its been done!!

And to boot the weather here is at least warm!

Yes, l truly believe and hope so.

I have been working on this in a dedicated fashion for the past few weeks, although it originally began back in Spring of this year.

The biggest problem we have at present is that the Exotic mammal market needs new bloodlines as well as variety.

Price has always put off a lot of buyers, well prices are going up, and they are going up in Europe also. The European buying market especially in the exotic field tend not to argue the price that much, the UK buying market does so and on a constant basis, so much so that it puts a lot of Euro sellers off and as a result they do not offer the lists.

Livestock has entered Britain and will continue to do so, but without the correct paperwork, and of course these animals are sometimes cheaper, although sometimes they are a hell of a lot more expensive!!

But we have checked with our Balai, and we can bring in the main bulk of these, and we have another Balai Directive holder whom can bring in the likes of captive bred primates as well as the carnivores on the list displayed here. [Hence the importance of having two exotic quarantine centres on our client base]

The original mammal lists in this thread are all wild caught/captive farmed mammals and are still able to be purchased through us, as we act on behalf of one of our clients - Caribbean Wildlife - but must all undergo quarantine procedures, but the freighting costs, would and could be the crippler unless a huge consignment of livestock was ordered in.

With this, we can offer out what is being offered to the Euro exotic buyers, we are showing what is available.Only the carnivores need quarantining, and there is no freighting costs, just transport which we have calculated into the end price. Plus if we must deliver to the end buyer.

The prices we have very little control over, although as said we have managed to secure better prices, on the premise that we will be able to sell livestock to the British buyer, and if we do not, because price is off putting to them, this too is not a concern, for ....... well as said the Euro buyer is not offended by them.

Rory


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

It's a great thing that we'll soon be able to get these animals over here, and new bloodlines too. From years of internet hunting and looking, I'm certain that I don't have the full measure of how many of these exotic mammals are being kept over here, but I do know that it must be fairly limited in terms of bloodlines. Your average bod would have a hard time finding some of them to buy aswell.

It can only be a good move forward for us keepers and I can only hope that I have the space, time and money to keep some of these creatures before too long!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

rory you have a pm :2thumb:
stu


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

The springhaas @ £550 per pair is a very good price. When will they be available? When will the Kinks be available? As you know I'm looking for a male and need to know times etc, so as I can save LOL.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

YouTube - Young Tayra

A nice Tayra vid


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

AAAhhhhhh!!!!!! NNNNoooooooo!!!!!! You got Fennecs! I have no money!! LOL:censor:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Matt, 

The Fennecs we have will be for the quarantine only, so you could save.

Springhaas, very soon.

R


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

pm waiting: victory:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

again rory you have a pm hope you got it
stu


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Stubeanz,,

No pm my end or do you mean an actual email?

R


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Did you get my screening form :flrt: There were a few things on there I need to check with you and I wrote it on there...but me being me ive forgotten what they were o.0 Hehe, if you're on later drop us a PM or chat on MSN : victory:


----------

